# Food Fight



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta and I are having a food fight - he is a very picky eater so I keep him on the same food. I buy small resealable bags and so the kibble is fresh. Now for 2 days he hasn't eaten his food, even with tempting toppers. He wants ROAST CHICKEN! We had some last week and I picked off the back little nibbles for him and now he thinks he needs ROAST CHICKEN every day. So today will be the 3rd attempt at his regular diet - well we shall see - he's got to eat sometime!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Well, here's the problem with any advice from me... I LOVE you and Asta and have loved reading all of your threads for years. So if Asta wants some cooked chicken, will he eat it mixed with his kibble? Maybe cook it once a week and mix it in really well every day? 
Right now it is so hot here that Dewey will only eat supper not breakfast no matter what I give him. Predicted to be 100 F tomorrow.
Sorry no real advice just saying hope you both are doing well and that you get past this!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Of course he will eat his kibble if chicken is in it - but I don't want to be cooking chicken just for him. He needs to learn to be a dog again - no goodies every night. I love him dearly but this is just another thing to learn. Sometimes I have to coax him -"Eat Your Dinner" but even that's not working. Tonight he refused supper again. 

Storm - I am so sorry it is so hot. We are also dealing with heat plus humidity - The temperature a day or so ago was 92% but the Feels Like temperature was 101%
Thanks for all the loving - so nice of you. I enjoy learning on PF and making such good friends - you are one of them...thank you.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Suzanne Clothier's remedy for a dog who won't eat is to put the bowl down and if the dog does not eat within 5-10 minutes, take the bowl up. Next meal time put half of the dog's regular amount down. If the dog eats, next meal is normal amount. If he doesn't eat, take the bowl up and next meal put down half of what was in the bowl (one quarter of regular amount). Keep on halving the amount until the dog eats everything in the bowl. Once the dog eats the reduced amount, next meal is double the amount that he ate this time, and again if he eats that the next meal is doubled, and if he doesn't it is halved. It's supposed to teach the dog that food is a valuable resource, and if he doesn't eat it he's going to get hungry. 

I did this several times with Zephyr when he was being a picky puppy, and it did work for a while, but it seemed every time we got back to his normal amount he just went back to being picky again. I know that sounds like his normal amount was too much for him, but he was very thin and I felt he needed to gain weight, so I don't think that was the case. I finally gave up and gave him one meal a day of raw meat and veggie mixture and left a bowl of kibble out for him to free feed. That was what he wanted, he would eat kibble but only on his own schedule, he likes to eat at night. He usually ate the raw mix as soon as I put it down, once in a while he would turn his nose up and I would put it back in the fridge until the next day. Now at 3yo he is eating kibble free feed without the daily raw meal and is at a very nice weight.

He doesn't really have a "normal amount", sometimes a bowl will last him several days and sometimes I fill it twice in a day.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Reraven - thanks for the Clothier tip - I'm gonna try it.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Well, I have to admit to totally spoiling my dogs. After dealing with Maizie getting empty stomach vomiting ALL the time in the morning due to not eating anything offered, I discovered the remedy--chicken and rice or hamburger and rice for breakfast, freshly cooked every couple of days. Their other two meals of the day are commercial dog foods (Canidae and Hills I/D). It's a little more time consuming and expensive, but they're my kids/best friends, so it's worth it.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta is my bestest buddy, MF - so if the Clothier suggestion doesn't work maybe I'll just get used to indulging him. As I have learned it is never Asta's fault, it is my fault. Maizie and Frosty deserve only the best. BTW I broke down and gave him a boiled egg tonight- another one of his favorites.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I like this plan, Claire  I bet Asta does too!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

*Oh stupid me*

Next time I go to the grocery I will go to their Deli section - they have ROAST CHICKEN - I'll have it sliced and it will be easy to mix in with the kibble. And saves me the bother of having to cook for him. Good boy Asta, you made me put on my thinking cap.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Mine is also a picky eater and is a slow ever who chews every morsel. LOL He is lying asleep next to me with his bowl of food. Hasn't touched it. I add a tablespoon of propane canned to each meal and mix it well. It sits. Sometimes I will throw a few toppers of stella & chewy on as well, that may get him eating. Now if my daughter walks in the room, he will jump ump run to me go to her for a few pets then start eating. I think he may have n idea that she will eat his food. LOL I don't worry about it anymore, when I am through in this room, I will pick up his food and refrigerate it for later. There are days he just skips eating.


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

Glad to see there are other picky eaters on here. When we got Jessie on Sunday, her previous owner warned us this is a problem for her too. The last thing I ever expected was to get a dog that you had to convince to eat! But that's Jessie for you. She used to get a little bit of kibble in a freshly prepared soup of chicken, carrots, celery and sweet potato. Her favorite treat is steak, and apparently got cheese and other people food too. Now I'm all about good food for her, but at the same time we need to be able to travel with Jessie and sometimes we won't have access to a kitchen. If we ever need to board her, we need her to eat! So we've been working on getting her to eat the Royal Canin poodle kibble. She's been eating about half the amount she should (according to the bag), split between 2 meals. Yesterday I got her to eat some during training as treats too. But it takes convincing. We work at it for 15 minutes each meal and then the remaining food goes away until the next mealtime. I'm hoping once she fully adjusts to her new surroundings it will be easier for her. I would free feed her, except we have 2 cats and one of them seems very interested in poodle food  I figure if she's still not eating enough after a week, I'll try mixing in some wet/canned dog food as well. I've already tried moistening the kibble and that doesn't seem to make her any more interested.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think you have two choices if you want to get back to a solely kibble diet. First is the Susan Clothier tough love approach. The second option is to free feed.


On the other hand a bit of chicken mixed in is just fine too. Just make sure he eats all of the kibble required to keep Asta's diet nutritionally balanced.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Hahah, Asta's Mom, sadly I am the opposite of you. I spend a LOT of time cooking for my dogs. Mostly I cook for my older one. She has always been a picky eater and has only gotten worse as she gets older. I have a hard time keeping weight on her and at 11 1/2 if she wants home cooked food for as long as she is with me, so be it. She's come through for me so many times I owe it to her LOL. She mostly eats her kibble as treats during the day - she just won't eat it at mealtimes anymore, I've tried so many different brands. But that's fine. I cook up large quantities of whatever meat is on sale - always chicken thighs for the taurine, but for example, last week london broil was on sale here for $2.49 lb. That's way cheaper than chopemeat. I bought pounds and pounds and cooked it all up and froze it. So I have steak add ins for some time to come. I always have some pasta and sweet potatoes cooked up for them. They get sardines frequently. When on sale at the supermarket they are $1 a can. I also keep what I call "pupcakes" frozen and defrost as needed. I take 3 lbs. of ground turkey or meatloaf mix, whatever is on sale when I am making. Then I add in a couple eggs, wheat germ, whole oats, bread crumbs, chopped spinach and string beans and mix well. I form them into large meatballs that I bake at 350 in cupcake/muffin tins for 20-25 mins. I get 24 out of this mixture. Freeze those and defrost as needed. 

My older girl will eat anything and loves her kibble, so I give her much less "home cooked" food than the other, but she still benefits LOL. Older girl gets senior vitamins as well and they both get joint supplements.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Catherine - I really don't need to add that much chicken at all and he will eat his kibble. You and Eclipse are great to cook for your dogs. My husband and myself are gluten free so we don't keep stuff like bread crumbs, wheat germ, etc and our pasta is wheat free, I don't really want to keep wheat based products in the house. Also have limited freezer room so it really isn't practical to make big batches of food and freeze them.

I will try a small amount of deli chicken to his kibble tonight and report back - but think it will be a winner. After 3 days I just have to get something in him.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I swear by toppers. No trouble at all, a dab of yogurt or cottage cheese, a few pieces of rotisserie chicken,. It just keeps the same old kibble interesting and was a tactic my breeder suggested. That rotisserie chicken is practically a staple for us when it’s too hot to cook, which is everyday in Texas


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For us this was a health issues thing to switch to cooking and I had to buy a freezer to make it work. It is a project and I would happily not do it if I didn't see health benefits.


I also understand wanting to keep gluten containing foods out of your home! I little bit of chicken sounds just right for your situation then.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Asta's Mom said:


> I will try a small amount of deli chicken to his kibble tonight and report back - but think it will be a winner. After 3 days I just have to get something in him.


I used deli meat as a topper for Jasper (before we finally had to switch him to canned) and it really improved his interest in his food. Also, adding a little water to the food to create a gravy and sometimes heating it up helped as well.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Believe me, if all it took was toppers, I'd be right on it. Until you have had a hardcore picky eater you have no idea how stubborn they can be. She would either eat the toppers out and leave the kibble or just turn her nose up at the whole thing and walk away. And I can't afford to have her not eat for days, which she will absolutely do. She would eat kibble as her meals when younger, always with a little something in it, but steadfastly refuses now. She just had a complete senior panel done a couple months ago and no issues showed up. She's just super stubborn in her old age and she's earned me catering to her haha....I do count my blessings with the younger one who will eat whatever you feed her with gusto LOL....


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Asta's Mom said:


> After 3 days I just have to get something in him.


Claire, do you think he could be sick? I'd definitely be worried if mine didn't have any appetite for more than a day.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

MF, shows no sign of sickness whatsoever. Still plays, still runs, will take a treat, eat a boiled egg, cuddles me - none of which he will do if he is sick. Then he just kinda mopes around. Just seems like he is off his regular food,a though he is staying hydrated. Loves his ice as well as water - good in this hot climate. Knowing my boy, the deli chicken will probably do the trick. Good thought tho and if he doesn't eat tonight it is off to the vets.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

*Asta did the happy dance!*

Well, it worked. Tore up 1/2 a slice of turkey breast (it was on sale) and mixed it in with his kibble. Loved how easy it was. He ate the whole dinner including his usual ration of kibble.

Love Asta so much. I don't think I will stop buying him deli meat.

Yay!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He wouldn’t eat a boiled egg crumble mixed with his kibble? I was angst ridden when Buck was a fussy eater, but experienced PF people assured me that no (healthy) dog will starve when it has access to food. Poodles seem to self regulate more than chow hound breeds. Hope his appetite returns with some chicken


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Mfmst - He loves hard boiled eggs - eats them shell and all. Hadn't thought to break one up and mix it with his kibble - but I think I will try it as a change occasionally from the deli turkey or chicken.. .Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

If you do buy him cold cuts/deli meat, which is something that jump-starts many dogs appetites (and which I have used frequently and continue to do) buy the low salt versions. I have had no issues with any of mine not eating low salt and it is much better for them...


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

To Asta
From Dewey

Hey my Alabama friend! Heard you got the good stuff with your kibble. Make sure you eat it so your mama will keep it coming.  

I am really spoiled and get good stuff with the kibble all the time. BUT sometimes like today I still dont eat my breakfast so then the bowl gets scooped up and put in the cold place for hours. Then I dont get it for many hours and it is the same thing.... so eat your good stuff !! 

Luv, Dewey, your Texas friend


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Reading this has made me so happy that Molly has a tummy of iron and is not very picky! I throw a measured amount of kibble in her bowl and let her decide when to eat it...........most of the time it is gone before the next morning LOL! I think to Molly, kibble is a snack and her 'main meal' is her 4ozs of raw meat(chicken, pork, ground beef, goat, or whatever I find on sale) or the half of a can of wet she gets for breakfast! I change/rotate her type of protein or canned foods with every meal so she is never actually bored with her food I think! Sometimes she even gets human leftovers, like if I have leftover roast beef or chicken and some rice in the fridge I'll mix it up give it to her ......Yes, Molly is happy with her chef! hahaha!

P.S. I do try to count calories though, cuz she gains weight easily!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

*Asta: Mom is the bestest*

Mum really outdid herself tonite - ROAST CHICKEN! I had roast turkey last night and chicken tonite. I am sucha happi dog. I have been eatin all my dinner including those kibbles. I don't no why I need kibbles - all roast chicken suit me very well. Thankin all my poodle friends for takin the time to get Mum's head on right.

I am giving her extra love and kises. Love Asta

Oh I want to say to Dewey that Mum loves yr name, remind her of the library systim and she has a fancy for partis. Did you know my doggie Mum was a parti?


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

This helps me and may help you and others; *works great for toy poodles* since they don't each as much as a Spoo. 

I buy a large pack of chicken thighs (about 10 or 12). I put two each in foil or sandwich bags, then freeze all but two. With the remaining two, put on medium boil to keep them tender, and sprinkle in Weber Kickin' Chicken seasoning or whatever you like; they love the seasoning smell. Let sit in pot until cool, they're juicier that way, then feed poodle enough to satisfy and/or refrigerate. 

In general, one chicken thigh will feed a toy poodle two meals, or two days when you feed it something else for it's second meal of the day.

I find this perfect for mine especially for their breakfast when sharing my cereal or pancakes or nothing isn't an option. Whatever I eat for dinner, I usually share with them so they get a wide range of foods. I leave out a small amount of kibble all day which they may or may not nibble on. I also refrigerate the kibble to keep it fresh.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Just remember if home-cooked or human food makes up a significant proportion of your dog's food (more than 15%-20%) you need to ensure it is balanced. That means at the very least adding the right amount of calcium in some form, and also considering the other nutrients not to be found in muscle meat. Mixing things up - eggs, beef, sardines, etc as well as chicken is a good idea, as is adding a very little liver and other organ meats. Toppers are easier of course - a little bit of something delicious to flavour the rather boring balanced kibble!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

*from dewey*

[/Quote]Oh I want to say to Dewey that Mum loves yr name, remind her of the library systim and she has a fancy for partis. Did you know my doggie Mum was a parti?[/QUOTE]

Aww... thanks Asta for letting me know! All this time didn't know your doggie Mum was a parti! I bet she was really beautiful!

Here's my secret...everyone thinks I'm named for that hooman Melville Dewey 'cause my hooman sister is a librarian at a college and it sounds really clever!! BUT really my whole litter was named for that cartoon duck,etc ...Daffy, Huey, Dewey, Louie.  My mama kept saying she was goin' to change my name but she never did!!

Glad you're doin' the happy food dance!!


----------



## rp17 (Jun 6, 2018)

I am also the mom of a picky eater and I fully admit to reinforcing the picky behavior. In the beginning, I was adamant I would not create a picky eater. He didn't want to eat, I'd put the bowl away and try again later. If that meant he skipped an entire meal, fine, he had to learn.

Problem was every time he decided to skip a meal, he'd throw up bile after several hours on an empty stomach. He normally eats breakfast around 8am. On the days he refused to eat, he'd throw up if he still had an empty stomach by around 2pm.

Skipped dinner? I'd wake up to the sound of him throwing up in the middle of the night. 

My husband and I finally decided to just give in and give him meal toppers. A few pieces of cooked, unseasoned ground turkey or lean ground beef, some rehydrated freeze dried raw...something that smells too delicious to refuse. We only need to add a tiny bit to his kibble just to entice him to eat, and then he seems happy to finish the whole bowl of kibble. It makes him happy, and he's still getting at least 90% of his calories from a balanced kibble, so I'm happy too.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Poor Tonka... gonna be 15 in January... a smart dog... is trying to play me like a fiddle.

He just graduated from half a can of meat mixed with his kibble to half a can of that meat/gravy mix that they call a 'stew'. *He won't touch the old mix any more.* 

But even that now he won't finish. So my ace in the hole has been a dollop of bacon grease mixed with the remainder. That, he will finish.

Except that two or three of these, and now he wants the bacon grease in all his bowls...

HA! Fat chance, buddy. Your ploy didn't work yesterday and it won't work today! Muahaha!!


----------

